# BEst Fish for 10g planted?



## mstasa (Feb 9, 2010)

What are your opinions for fish for a 10 gallon planted aquarium. Structure: Driftwood in the middle with a rock pile. Plants: whole bottom covered in dwarf hair grass, with red ludwigia and broad leaf ludwigia in corners. Thanks


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Jun 29, 2009)

I can picture a school of tetras.
neon,cardinal,rummy nose,harlequins,etc.
I really like your setup.It already looks peaceful.What ever you decide on should compliment your layout.GL


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'd do one species of shrimp, Pseudomugil gertrudae (dwarf rainbowfish) and celestrial pearl danios or another small peaceful rasbora. Maybe a trio of peacock gundeons!


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Chili Rasbora


----------



## madtundra01 (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 for celestrial pearl danios. stunning fish


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would do a medium school of threadfin rainbows with some sort of shrimp and a few ottos, thanks looks great!


----------



## mstasa (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments ill keep them in mind. I was thinking maybe a male betta, otos, and a small school of some kind of fish


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

All are good suggestions but as with any open ended question you will be inundated with everyone’s best thought. In order to get a good handle on what you should try go to the LFS and pick out an available species that seems to be what you want, that appeals to you, and ask here about the critters suitability to your tank. The only warning is to go slow in introducing the creatures and if at all possible use a Q tank.


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

for your setup I would recommend a school of gold tetras. Very pretty small fish with a metallic sheen to their body.


----------



## reber (Mar 1, 2010)

a school of cardinal tetras and some red cherry shrimp


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

FYI gold tetras may nip at your bettas. I've had some nippy gold tetras in the past.

GL!


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe a big school of hastatus (pygmy cories)? I have 14 in a 10 gallon with six CPDs and two chocolate gouramis. If you have enough light for the hairgrass, the ludwigia may take over that tank... keep the scissors close by!


----------

